# Programming Digitrax DS64's with NCE Powercab



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am going roundy round trying to program two DS64's with Powercab. It select"PROG/ESC/F10: and go to "Program accessory decoders on the mainline". I press the ID button on the DS64 and the light flashes changes to a off/on blink telling me that I am in the programming mode. Then I am asked to enter the ACC. Address which I have picked as 010. It then asks for a cv number which I assign as 1 (switch # 1). Afterwards it wants a cv value. I enter "1" for thrown. This I do for all the 3 remaining turnouts controlled by the DS64.

Here are the questions.: 1) There appears to be 5 ADDRESSES programmable in the DS64. Why when all it supports are 4 turnouts? 2) According to the Digitrax video as one adds more turnouts the led flashes faster each time. That does not happen to me. Why? What am I overlooking?
I have read everything I can find and have watched YouTube videos, some good some bad, for the past two days. I am at a loss!!!:dunno:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If all else fails contact Digitrax. If it works I shouldn't worry.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As per DigiTrax: "As shown on the video you have four (4) switch addresses/outputs on the DS64, ie. Sw1, Sw2, Sw3, Sw4 or any four addresses 1-2048. DS64 does not have CVs. DS64 is programmed by sending SWITCH commands from the DCC system....same as sending SWITCH commands to change a switch/turnout from closed (or straight) to thrown (or diverging)."
I am still confuse as to how to program and use a DS64 with Powercab. For some reason I can enter the programming mode on the DS64 but it doesn't seem to take. I will try harder to understand how to do this when my mind settles down...:smilie_daumenneg:
As an aside, I found NEC's tech support much more pleasant and easier to work with. Ed Wilson was GREAT!:appl: But that could only be the workings of an old man's mind.


----------

